# Story about a girl who gains every time she hears a food-related word spoken?



## rubarbstreet (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking for it. The story involves this girl who has a little brother, whose friend (Damon? Some name like that) casts a spell on her where she is instantly filled with whatever food she hears somebody saying. I remember it involved a scene where she hears somebody yelling "hot dog" repeatedly, causing to be magically stuffed with the things. If anyone knows where it is, much guidance to its location would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Phrozen (Dec 15, 2007)

I remember stumbling on this one a while back. It's on Carnestrange's DevART account. I do believe it is the one. This particular chapter isn't the one you're reffering to with the "hot dog" scene, but it's one of the later ones. You'll find it in his gallery. =)

http://carnestrange.deviantart.com/art/The-Curse-Chapter-One-11540688

Regards.


----------



## rubarbstreet (Dec 18, 2007)

Many thanks, my good man. Many thanks.


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

Yers, hopefully this is a more direct link to work with

http://carnestrange.deviantart.com/gallery/#_browse/literature/prose/fiction/fantasy

Here we have five short chapters of an unfinished story - possiblt from a progressive story elsewhere. Anyone have any furher info?


----------

